# חתונה בפראג - קרדיטים



## kolper (16/4/14)

חתונה בפראג - קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התפנה לי קצת זמן פנוי ואיכשהו לגמרי במקרה גיליתי שנהוג להעלות לפה קרדיטים גם על חתונות בפראג (אם הייתי יודעת לפני הטיסה, כמה עבודת מחקר הייתה נחסכת ממני!!), אז ככה קרה שחודשיים אחרי - קרדיטים על החתונה שלנו בפראג


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

מי אנחנו?! 
אני אני והוא - עיגול שחור.
אני בת 26 והוא 28.
אני עורכת תוכן שמחפשת כרגע עבודה, אם כבר אז אני אנצל את הבמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא בקר חדר שידור בחברת טלוויזיה. הוא מעדיף להישאר אנונימי ולכן העיגול האימתני על הפרצוף שלו, זה דבר שיחזור על עצמו בהמשך.

מכירים כבר שש שנים, הכרנו כשעבדנו ביחד ואני התחלתי איתו והצעתי לו לצאת איתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הדייט הראשון שלנו היה יום אחרי יום השואה, ואחרי כל השיחות הרגילות על "מי אתה ומה התחביבים שלך", איכשהו הגענו לדבר על מוות, על סבא שלו שלחם עם הפרטיזנים ועל הנאצים.
אבל בסופו של דבר, איכשהו, מצאנו חן זה בעינו של זה והשאר היסטוריה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כבר מהשבוע הראשון היינו צמודים אחד לשני, ישנו אחד אצל השני כל לילה ובכל שניה פנויה היינו ביחד. חברים שלנו עוד לא סלחו לנו על זה. אחרי כמה חודשים עברנו לגור ביחד, התחלנו ללמוד והעברנו את התארים שלנו ביחד.
בסיום הלימודים ואחרי עוד כמה חוויות ביחד ובנפרד - אימצנו שני חתולים מתוקים, עברנו לרחובות והנה אנחנו היום.


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

אז למה פראג? 
האמת שזה לא היה כל כך וודאי מההתחלה. היו לנו קצת חילוקי דעות, וזאת הייתה הפשרה.
אני רציתי שלא נתחתן בכלל. החברה הכי טובה שלי לומדת משפטים ומתמחה במשרד לדיני משפחה והיא לא הפסיקה לשטוף לי את המוח על כמה שנישואים זה טיפשי ומסוכן. נוסיף לזה את הסלידה שלי מהרבנות ומפה ועד להחלטה על ידועים בציבור הדרך הייתה קצרה מאוד.
אבל העיגול השחור, שותפי לחיים ואהובי הנצחי - פחד. הוא אמר שהוא לא סומך מספיק על המוסד הזה שנקרא ידועים בציבור, שהוא עוד לא מוכר עד הסוף במדינה, שהוא מפחד מסיבוכים בירוקרטיים וגם שבלי קשר הוא מעדיף להיקרא "נשוי".
התלבטנו התלבטנו התלבטנו ובסוף חשבנו ללכת לייעוץ משפטי. חשבנו על "משפחה חדשה", לפחות בשביל הייעוץ, אבל התברר לנו שזה סתם יקר ושכל עורך דין לענייני משפחה יכול לעשות את אותה עבודה בפחות כסף. אני לא מכירה עד הסוף את "משפחה חדשה" אז לא רוצה ללכלך סתם, אבל מבדיקה שעשיתי, זה אכן יקר בערך כפליים, ללא סיבה נראית לעין... אצלנו הייתה החברה ההיא מלימודי משפטים והיא המליצה לי על עורכת דין מקסימה ואליה הלכנו. זה עלה לנו 600 ש"ח והיא הקדישה לנו בערך שעתיים וענתה על כל השאלות, הסבירה הכל בפירוט ואפילו נתנה כמה טיפים אישיים ואנושיים, מעבר למקצוע...

אז החלטנו על חתונה אזרחית, היא הרגיעה אותי כי פחדתי שבגירושין (לא עלינו) בכל זאת עוברים דרך הרבנות, היא הסבירה לי על כל התהליך וזה לא כל כך נורא כמו שחשבתי. היא הודתה שיש תקלות עם ידועים בציבור ועזרה לנו להגיע להחלטה סופית: חתונה אזרחית בחו"ל!!

אבל איפה?...
ההתלבטות הייתה כמובן בין פראג לקפריסין, והמחשבה הראשונה הייתה על קפריסין, כי אנחנו זוג עני ביותר וחשבנו על האופציה הזולה ביותר. רצינו לנסוע ולגמור עם זה.
אבל גם חברים וגם המשפחה שכנעו אותנו שאם כבר עושים את זה - עושים את זה כמו שצריך.
אז ההורים החליטו שהם מממנים לנו את הנסיעה בשביל שנשתוק ולא נדבר על כסף. הם החליטו שהם באים איתנו  ושבנוסף עושים טיול של ארבעה ימים.

לא סגרנו דרך קמילה, פשוט כי מצאנו משהו זול יותר. יצא לי לדבר עם קמילה והיא בהחלט בחורה נחמדה מאוד, שמעתי עליה המלצות ויכול להיות שפספסתי פה איזה שירות קצת יותר אישי, אבל לא אוכל לדעת לעולם...
בסופו של דבר סגרנו דרך השטיח המעופף. יש להם דילים כאלה מיוחדים של טיסה + מלון + מסמכים + נישואים + נסיעות. הם לא היו מאוד אישיים, אתם יודעים - כמו בנסיעה רגילה לחו"ל, סוכן נסיעות שסוגר איתכם וזהו.

בנחיתה חיכו לנו האנשים מטעמם. הם הסיעו אותנו למלון, הסבירו באופן די מינימלי מה עומד לקרות והבטיחו שלמחרת הם יבואו לאסוף אותנו בשעה ככה וככה וניסע להתחתן. הרגשתי שחסר לי היחס האישי, ובעיקר המון אינפורמציה. הייתי צריכה לשאוב מהם מידע וזה קצת עצבן אותי.


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

מטיילים ונהנים 
טסנו בלילה שבין רביעי לחמישי, נחתנו בחמישי בבוקר. החתונה הייתה ביום שישי שלמחרת (הוולנטיינס דיי). הטיסה חזור הייתה ביום ראשון בלילה ככה שהיו לנו ארבעה ימים מלאים לנצל, וזה היה מדהים!

פראג פשוט מהממת. רומנטית, ציורית, יש המון מה לראות.
כאמור, נסענו עם ההורים, אז התאמנו את הטיול גם לארבעה מבוגרים, אבל בכל זאת ניסינו לשלב קצת בירות והימורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו היינו ב"שיא" החורף, אמצע פברואר, ובהתחלה פחדנו משלג, חששנו שלא נוכל לטייל מרוב הקור. אבל המקומיים סיפרו לנו שכבר כמה שנים כמעט לא יורד שם שלג, ממש רק פעמיים בשנה, ושהחורפים האחרונים היו על הפנים. אצלנו היה בערך 8 מעלות ביום, וסביב ה-0 בלילות. אבל הקור שם הוא לא חודר לעצמות כמו הקור בישראל. מספיק שלבושים טוב (כובע, צעיפים, כפפות, כמה שכבות למטה וכמה למעלה...) ואפשר ליהנות מהטיולים.
אני הגעתי לשם די חולה. בטיסה הלוך הייתי עם 39 מעלות חום ובטיולים שלנו הסתובבתי עם טישיו ונראיתי קצת מוזר, אבל חוץ מזה, המזג אוויר היה מושלם למרות המעלות הנמוכות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, וולנטיינס דיי בפראג - כמעט ולא מורגש... המליצו לנו להזמין מראש מקום במסעדה, ואכן עשינו את זה כי זה היה יום החתונה ורצינו להבטיח את מקומנו במקום שווה במיוחד בשביל לחגוג. אז מהארץ הזמנתי מקום, שבועיים מראש!! ובסוף הסתבר שזה שטויות וברוב המסעדות והברים היה מלא מקום.
אחרי המסעדה שבה לא הייתה שום אווירה מיוחדת (וגם ברחוב כמעט ולא) יצאנו אני ובעלי החדש לפאב וגם בו היה די רגיל, חוץ מהמלצריות שהיו בלבוש מינימלי וכובע של סנטה (?!).


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

עוד קצת מהטיולים 
לפי איך שאנחנו הבנו את זה, המקומיים מתחלקים ל-2 סוגים: נותני השירות שהם לרוב עצבניים ולא מאוד נחמדים, והמקומיים האמיתיים, שהם סבבה לגמרי. כמובן שיצא לנו לפגוש בעיקר נותני שירות.
במסעדות אל תנסו להחזיר מנות, גם אם זה לא מה שהתכוונתם להזמין או אם זה לא מוכן עד הסוף (קרה לנו עם הריזוטו). בחנויות נעליים אל תצפו שיביאו לכם מידה חדשה אם המידה שהביאו לכם לא מתאימה.
אבל ככה באופן כללי, אם לא מצפים לשום דבר ואם לא מתלוננים על שום דבר - הם מאוד חייכניים.

זה סוג של איש מכירות של השיט בנהר ולטאבה (הנהר המפורסם של פראג, איפה שגשר קארל נמצא). הוא קרע אותנו מצחוק.
כשהוא שמע שהגענו לפראג בשביל להתחתן הוא התחיל לברך אותנו בברכות מוזרות ולאחל לנו לפחות עשרה ילדים. כשביקשתי קצת פחות, הוא טען שאי אפשר לדעת מה יקרה, ואולי אלוהים יחליט לקחת לי חלק מהילדים, ולכן רצוי לעשות כמה שיותר.
בנוסף הוא ביקש שאני לא אהיה קשוחה מדי עם בעלי החדש ושהוא לא ירביץ לי...... הסכמנו לקבל את התנאים!


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

גשר המנעולים 
יאללה, אנקדוטה אחרונה לפני החתונה עצמה.

אבא שלי התעקש שנלך לגשר המנעולים (נמצא גם בגשר קארל). למי שלא מכיר - חיקוי די עלוב לגשר המקורי של פריז.
הוא רץ וקנה לנו מנעול, חתמנו עליו את השמות והתאריך, סגרנו אותו בגשר וכך הבטחנו את אהבתנו הנצחית לעולמי עד!

בתמונה - לא, אני לא מחקה את היטלר (וזאת הפעם האחרונה שמלחמת העולם השנייה נכנסת לי לקרדיטים), אלא זורקת את המפתח לים.


----------



## haych (16/4/14)

את מצחיקה! 
והמעיל שלך הורס!


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

אוי, עכשיו שמתי לב 
שאת כל התמונות מהטיולים שמתי מאותו יום ואני לבושה באותם בגדים.
אז שתדעו שהחלפתי בגדים בשאר הימים!!!


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

יאללה הולכים להתחתן - השמלה! 
כמו שהזכרתי לפני כן - הכוונה שלנו לגמרי הייתה לבוא, לחתום וללכת. לא חשבנו לעשות מזה הפקה, צילומים, שמלה, מנעולים....
אבל ההורים שלנו, ואמא שלי בראשם שכנעו אותנו שאם כבר אז עד הסוף, ואיזה יופי שהשתכנענו! לאט לאט בלי לשים לב התחלנו להתרגש, למרות שממש לא הייתה לנו כוונה לכך!

בבוקר יום שישי התעוררנו, עשינו טיול קטן סביב המלון, סתם לקנות כמה מתנות ותכשיטים לאמא שלו בשביל הטקס. משהו קצר ולא מחייב, כי היינו אמורים להיות מוכנים בשעה 12 בערך. בעשר כבר חזרנו למלון, הוצאנו את יקירי זעוף פנים מהחדר, והלבשנו אותי.

אמא שלי דאגה לכל הדברים הגדולים, ואני דאגתי לאקססוריז:
שמלה, כתר, נעליים, כפפות לבנות, סרט (לשמלה), איפור.
לא היה יותר מדי, אבל כן היה יותר ממה שתכננתי....

אמא שלי תפרה לי את השמלה. היא תופרת במקצועה והיא תופרת לי גם את השמלה ה"אמיתית" לחתונה בארץ (בעוד חודש וחצי). ביקשתי ממנה שהשמלה לפראג תהיה קלילה, קצרה, כתפיות, לא "כלתית" מדי. היה לה נורא קשה, כי היא חולמת על הבת שלה שתתלבש כמו סינדרלה. אבל אני ממש לא סינדרלה. אז נאלצנו לבחור משהו באמצע.
הבאתי לה דוגמה של שמלה אחרת שיש לי והיא הלכה לפי הקווים שלה, רק בלבן, הוסיפה סרט קטן שיהיה חגיגי, קנתה לי גם כפפות והכינה לי זר וביקשה שאחייך למצלמה.


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

עוד שמלה


----------



## SSnow (19/4/14)

מקסימה! 
ואני מזהה את המלון (איביס אולד טאון, נכון? פתאום החדר נראה לי מוכר מדי... חחח)  גם אנחנו סגרנו שם בזמן החתונה שלנו בפראג! מלון מקסים ומאוד מרכזי! איך הייתי רוצה לחזור עכשיו לפראג 

אהה, המון מזל טוב כמובן


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

ההתארגנות כולל איפור + שיער 
זאת אומרת, הכל עשיתי לבד....
לא, אני לא יודעת להתאפר. וגם לא לעשות דברים בשיער מעבר ללסרק אותו. אבל לא חשבנו להביא מאפר/מעצב שיער/צלם ופשוט עשינו הכל לבד.
היו שם כלות שכן הזמינו מאפרים ומיותר לציין שהן היו פי אלף יותר מושקעות ממני, אבל זה הכל תלוי מה בדיוק רוצים. אנחנו הלכנו על המינימלי.
אמא שלו השיגה לי איפור קצת יותר רציני ממה שאני רגילה להתאפר (שזה בערך... כלום...), הכתר סגר סיפור עם השיער והצלמים היו ארבעת ההורים המופלאים שלנו!


----------



## Sofi Sh (16/4/14)

את נראית מקסים!! 
והשמלה נהדרת!

איזה כיף שיש קרדיטים להעביר איתם נסיעה ארוכה )


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

תודה! 
לאן את נוסעת?


----------



## Sofi Sh (16/4/14)

מהצפון חזרה למרכז  
עכשיו אני כבר בהרצליה 
בזמן הזה הספקתי לערוך ולהעלות תמונות ל-3 פוסטים, לקרוא את הקרדיטים הכיפיים שלך להתחיל לעבוד על עוד חלק בסמינריון


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

טוב שיש נסיעות


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

קצת "צילומים מקדימים" 
אמא שלי צהלה ושמחה כמו ילדה קטנה ומתרגשת, הסתובבה סביבנו עם חמש מצלמות ופקדה בימויים: תסתכלו לשם, עכשיו תסתכלו עלי, עכשיו תעמידו פנים כאילו אתם מאוהבים, עכשיו תסתכלו לקיר כאילו ראיתם פרפר מרקד.

אגב, זה זר שאמא שלו קנתה לי בחנות פרחים ליד המלון. הסתובבתי עם שני זרים - אחד מבד של אמא שלי ואחד מצמחים של אמא שלו.


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

עוד צילומים


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

ואחרון, עם האימהות המכוסות בשחור 
הן היו כל כך מקסימות לאורך כל הדרך ובתכלס הקרדיטים האלה זה בשבילן


----------



## elinoket (19/4/14)

איזה חמודות! 
אין על אמהות בעולם הזה


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

החתונה! 
אספו אותנו מהמלון בצהרי יום שישי (14.2.2014, הוולנטיינס דיי) ונסענו לעיירה קטנה שאת שמה אני לא זוכרת, כי לא טרחו אפילו להגיד לנו אותה.
חוץ מאיתנו, היו שם במלון עוד כמה זוגות ישראלים שנסעו דרך השטיח המעופף אבל הם היו בלי המשפחה אז הם נסעו במיניבוס משלהם ואנחנו נסענו במיניבוס משלנו עם ההורים. הנהג שלנו שהיה גם איש מטעם השטיח המעופף היה ממש קצר במילים ובקושי הסביר לנו. רק כשהתעקשתי ושאבתי מידע הוא זרם איתי קצת. וזה מה שדליתי ממנו:

אם לא מוסיפים סכום כסף ומבקשים להתחתן במיוחד בטירה שאין לי מושג איפה היא ממוקמת, מתחתנים אקראית באחת העיירות שמסביב לפראג. חברה שלי סיפרה על שעה נסיעה, לנו זה לקח בערך עשרים דקות, אז כנראה שיש הרבה עיירות מסביב וזה תלוי איפה אתם נופלים.
העיירות האלה מדהימות! ציוריות וקצת שונות מפראג עצמה, אבל עדיין מאוד יפות. לא יצא לנו לטייל בהן, אלא רק לראות אותן מהחלון של המיניבוס, כי היינו קצרים בזמן וגם תלויים בנהג הממהר, אבל לא יודעת עד כמה היה שווה לטייל בהן בכל מקרה (מה כבר יש לראות? אנשים תולים כביסה?).
את החתונה עושים במבנה העיירה ומי שמחתן הוא ראש העיירה בכבודו ובעצמו. צריכים שיהיו עדים (אצלנו היו ההורים) שגם יחתמו בשבילכם ומתרגם (שאצלנו היה הנהג של השטיח המעופף - בחור ישראלי שחי בפראג בשנים האחרונות).

אבל קודם כל - הושיבו אותנו בחדר ישיבות גדול וביקשו שנשב סביב השולחן. שם היינו צריכים לחתום על מסמכים שכתובים בצ'כית והמתרגם הסביר לנו את תוכנם. העדים שלנו - שני האבות - חתמו גם הם. אין לי מושג על מה חתמנו, אבל זה הצליח - התחתנו!


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

חותמים ונהנים


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

אז... נתחתן? 
לא הכינו אותנו לכל זה, ואולי טוב שכך. הופתענו, כמו שאומרים - שבעתיים!
חשבנו שאחרי החתימות ישאלו אותנו שאלה קצרה ונצטרך להגיד: "איי דו" ופה זה ייגמר, אבל לא!
הכניסו אותנו לחדר שנראה קצת כמו כנסייה, עם הכסאות מהצדדים, בהם ישבו ההורים (שקמו די מהר בשביל לתפוס זוויות צילום מוזרות).
מישהו לחץ על ה"פליי" ומוזיקת חתונות מהסרטים התנגנה ברקע! הבטנו זה בזו והתחלנו לצחוק. הם הביטו זה בזה וחשבנו שאנחנו מפגרים.


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

שוב חותמים 
אחרי כל זה היינו צריכים לחתום שוב. משהו על זה שאנחנו מאשרים שכל החתונה הזאת באמת קרתה.
בתכלס - 90% ממני בכלל לא הייתה שם, איך ציפו ממני להעיד?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל ציפו.


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

אוי, ברחה לי הודעה 
אולי זה בגלל היין שאני שותה.
עוד לפני ענייני החתימות - התחלנו להתקדם לעברם עד שהוא סימן לנו לעצור והתחיל לברך. כל כמה משפטים הוא עצר והמתרגם תירגם לנו לעברית: "אהבה היא כמו...... זוגיות זה כמו...... אנחנו מאחלים לכם...... ומקווים שלנצח......." ועוד דברים שאני לא זוכרת בגלל ההתרגשות.
לאחר כמה דקות של הילולים צ'כים, קיבלנו את הטבעות שלנו שהפקדנו בידיהם מבעוד מועד. הוא ענד לי ואני ענדתי לו, והנה אנחנו מקודשים!


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

שמפניה, חגיגות ופייסבוק 
אחרי הטקס המרגש, החזירו אותנו לחדר הישיבות העגול בו חתמנו על המסמכים בהתחלה.
הביאו לנו כיבוד ושמפניה ואפילו באו לחגוג ולשתות איתנו.
זה לא לקח יותר מדי זמן, כי השעה הייתה לקראת 14:00 בצהריים ביום שישי, ואנחנו היינו הזוג האחרון לפני כניסת שבת (סתם), אז הם די מיהרו אותנו.
עשינו כמה צילומים עם כל ההורים (בדרך כלל יש להם פנים, רק פה הם נראים כמו עיגולים שחורים), עלינו על המיניבוס וחזרנו למלון.

במיניבוס ישבנו אנחנו ליד הנהג ומאחורינו ישבו ההורים.
שמענו לחשושים, אבל לא חשדנו.....
פתאום עפו לעברנו בלונים צבעוניים, שוקולדים, מתנות וברכות!
זה היה מרגש יותר מכל הטקס עצמו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




טיפ - אם אפשר... קחו אתכם הורים!!!
אין ספק שבטיולים ובהסתובבויות בעיר היינו לפעמים מעדיפים להיות לבד. אבל בחתונה עצמה, אין כמו כתף תומכת ויד מחבקת.
והצלחנו למצוא לעצמנו רגעים לבד, בעיקר במלון באמצע הלילה, אבל מי סופר


----------



## kolper (16/4/14)

ולסיכום..... 
בחיי, קרדיטים יכולים להתיש.

התלבטנו, התייעצנו, שאלנו, החלטנו ונסענו.
היה מדהים. ארבעה ימים שלא אשכח לעולם. פראג מדהימה בלי קשר לנישואים.
ואם כבר נישואים - אז עם האדם הנכון. אתם מוזמנים לשאול את האיש המצחיק מהשיט שאיחל לנו עשרה ילדים.
ואם כבר נישואים אזרחיים - אני ממליצה לבדוק את כל האופציות לפני שמחליטים. בשבילנו חתונה לא הייתה סתם "לקפוץ למים וגמרנו" אלא טקס עם משמעות, משהו שחשוב לנו, משהו שאנחנו מאמינים בו. לא הסכמנו להתחתן ברבנות "סתם כי ההורים מבקשים" (ותהיו בטוחים שהם ביקשו) ולא הסכמנו לשום דבר לפני שבדקנו וביררנו. ועשינו את ההחלטה בלב שלם.
ואם כבר פראג - טוב, אין לי דברים רעים להגיד על פראג.

היינו, נהנינו, עוד נחזור, אולי עם הילדים


----------



## fluppster (16/4/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים!!! 
ואתם מקסימים! מחכים כבר לחתונה ה״אמיתית״


----------



## kolper (17/4/14)

היי, הנה ההשראה שלי לקרדיטים!


----------



## fluppster (17/4/14)




----------



## fluppster (17/4/14)

אוף, האייקונים לא עובדים מהאייפון, מסתבר


----------



## kolper (17/4/14)

בקשה


----------



## ronitvas (16/4/14)

תודה על קרדיטים מקסימים!! 
הועלו בכבוד ל"כלים ומידע" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים לחתונות בחו"ל 2014
תודה


----------



## kolper (17/4/14)

תודה לך! 
לא רק שהקרדיטים שלי הועלו לשם, עכשיו גיליתי עוד מקום לחפש בו קרדיטים של אחרים


----------



## nitzan gng (16/4/14)

קרדיטים כיפים לגמרי! 
אתם נשמעים חמודים מאוד וגם ההורים שלכם נשמעים אחלה! 
שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב וחיים של אושר וזוגיות טובה!


----------



## kolper (17/4/14)

ההורים שלנו אחלה 
אנחנו סתם בסדר


----------



## yael rosen (17/4/14)

מקסימונים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קרדיטים נפלאים, מרגשים, מצחיקים ומהנים נורא!! מסכימה ומתרגשת ממה שכתבת על אופיו של טקס הנישואים 
צפי למיליון שאלות שאשגר לעברך בקרוב

מזל טוב ענק!!


----------



## kolper (17/4/14)

ממתינה ומחכה!


----------



## elinoket (19/4/14)

טוב תקשיבי! 
הכתיבה שלך שנונה וכייפית וממש נהנתי לקרוא את הפוסטים שלך!
שיהיה לכם המון המון מזל טוב!! ומחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים על החתונה בארץ!!!


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (19/4/14)

היה ממש כיף לקרוא 
שניכם חמודים להפליא (גם את וגם העיגול השחור) ויש לכם אחלה הורים. מזל טוב והמון אושר!


----------



## Ruby Gem (17/4/14)

נהניתי לקרוא! 
קראתי אתמול את הקרדיטים תוך כדי שאני שותה בירה צ'כית ונסגרת בערגה בירח דבש בפראג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היה מעניין לקרוא, אהבתי את העובדה שהחלטתם לעשות את זה בדרך שלכם.
מחכה לקרדיטים של החתונה הנוספת


----------



## kolper (17/4/14)

איזה כיף לך! 
גם אני מחכה...


----------



## In Another Time (21/4/14)

מהמם..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אהבתי את הקרדיטים ואת הכתיבה המצחיקה שלך!
תוכלי לומר לי כמה כל זה עלה עבור כולכם?


----------

